# nitrous already searched



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

okay guys i already searched but cant find the answer im looking for. i have the basic bolts on i/h/e and jdm intake manifold. now im looking to go nitrous but what size shot is good enough but not dangerous on a stock sr20 with stock fuel pump and stock ignition? if so what size are the jets i should use for the fuel and nitrous? because i saw guys going with a 100 shot but they have upgraded the fuel pump and ecu and stuff but im not really looking to do all that. is a 75 shot good?


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

SR20de = Project Car

Man, why nitrous?
Put some work on that motor!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OverTake said:


> SR20de = Project Car
> 
> Man, why nitrous?
> Put some work on that motor!



put some real good work on that motor than if you still want Nitrous get a 50shot.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

im trying to go turbo but i have the speed bug and want to atleast go with nitrous for now. because i acquired a wet kit for 100 bucks. what size jets do i use for a 50 shot? is that the most i should use?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Do a progressive setup....


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

yeah i know but i don't really have the funds for that right now. what is good size shot to put on a stock motor?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

kaotekXe said:


> yeah i know but i don't really have the funds for that right now. what is good size shot to put on a stock motor?


If you don't have the $ to do it right don't do it. Start with a 50 shot and make sure you use the proper fuel and ignition upgrades to support this setup.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

so even for a 50 shot id need to upgrade my fuel and ignition?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Don't forget to retard your timing if it's advanced and run colder plugs if you run a big shot.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

yeah i know about the timing and i got colder ngk's. so i should be good with a 50 shot for now? does anyone know whats the jet sizes for that?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Contact whoever made the kit for jetting information... don't just find someones opinion on it, and go for it...if it is wrong you will kill your engine!


----------



## pddvl1 (Mar 4, 2004)

I run a zex wet set up with full 75 shot on my 93 ser. the motor is slightly built with cams, pistons, mild port and polish. it runs fine. tuned with wide band and still have stock fuel pump with bosch relay ,you will need this on old wiring trust me, then use a a/f gauge to make sure o2 volts are high when at open tps, system works great and was easy to install.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

rule of thumb per nx is 25hp per cylinder - max.
usually after 75 though, youre going to need additional fuel thru the use of a fpr or a bigger fuel pump. 75 is really as far as you should go on an otherwise stock engine.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

got it. so no more than 75shot without a 255 fp. jet sizes on a 75shot??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they have a chart on nx for the jet sizes... i had one and i lost all my bookmarks...


----------

